# Military-MWD ALAN-PTS 2nd week of March



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Crossposted.

Please read my note about an American hero - Military Working Dog Alan.

He needs a rescue and a forever home.

Thanks for your help.

Best,
Terrie

PLEASE CROSS POST ASAP !!

Hi Folks...

This is the most critical case Military Working Dog Adoptions has dealt with yet! MWD Alan F201 stationed at Ft Myer Kennels in Virginia, has perianal fistulas. He is currently in remission...but a good home out of the stressful kennel environment would without a doubt contribute to MUCH better HEALTH for him. MWD Alan is 8 years old.

Here's the situation: The kennels at Ft Myer are waiting for the Euthnasia paperwork to come back from Lackland to give the vet permission to euthanize this MWD. I was told today that MWD Alan is probably safe until the second week of March...but after that...

Below is the vet assessment...I know for a fact that there are some cheaper altenatives to the meds and to the foods because I have researched it.

MWD Alan is people-friendly, but may be dog aggressive.
HE NEEDS A MIRACLE RIGHT NOW...please forward this to anyone whom you think may HELP THIS WONDERFUL MWD!

MWD Billy C041 has found a wonderful home thanks to your caring in California...Thank you!!!

HELP MWD ALAN have a few happy years of just being a dog. As I said, he is in REMISSION and the condition is managed...

PLEASE...I am begging you...SOMEONE help this amazing K-9 Warrior live out his years just being a dog... PLEASE!!!! We will transport this dog to you...if SOMEONE IS MOVED TO GIVE THIS DESERVING MWD A HOME!!

Contact information is listed below....
Ft Myer Kennels 703-696-3022 or 703-696-3402...also the vet contact info is at the bottom of the medical assessment.

TOGETHER we CAN make A DIFFERENCE in MWD ALAN'S life!!!

Hopefully yours,
Debbie Kandoll and MWD Benny B163 (Ret.),too!
http://www.militaryworkingdogadoptions.com 



VET MEDICAL ASSESSMENT:
Here is a list of Alan's medications. I have also included the cost of his prescription diet food. They are priced on a monthly basis, at our/the kennel's cost without mark-up. 

Atopica: $202.02
Prednisone: $3.00
Levothyroxine: $4.80
Lactulose: $0.85
Omeprazole: $20.22
Science Diet z/d : Canned: $129.80 (approx.)
Dry: $286.20 (approx.)

Monthly total: $646.89

Currently, the Veterinary Corps is paying for the medications: 
$230.89/month. The Ft Myer kennels are paying for the food: approx. $416.00/month (unless they are getting a deal somewhere as they purchase a lot of food - that price is based on what our clinic would pay and without aftermarket mark-up).

Here is a list of Alan's diseases, all treatable, but incurable:

Perianal fistulas: deep skin ulcers on his backside - controlled with Atopica and Prednisone. He was on double the amount of Atopica a few months ago. I tried weaning him off of it, but could only get down to the current dose. The holes reappeared when I tried a lower dose.

Hypothyroid: thyroid gland is not producing enough thyroid hormone - controlled with levothyroxine.

Megacolon: large intestine dilates and does not contract properly to expel feces - leads to severe constipation - controlled with lactulose that helps to soften the stool and ease the passage of the feces.

Alan is on Omeprazole (also known as Prilosec in human medicine) to help prevent gastric ulcers as the Prednisone (a steroid) he is on can lead to gastric ulcers. I will have to review his record to see exactly why he is on the z/d. We may be able to play around with his diet and find something else that may be a little cheaper.

Let me know if there is anything else I can provide you.

Jessica L Morehouse, DVM
CPT, VC
Fort Myer Veterinary Branch
Office: (703)696-3606
Fax: (703)696-0464


Terrie Scott
M.A.R.S. Productions
http://www.marsproductions.net

M.A.R.S. Safe Haven
http://www.mars-safehaven.net
Rescue Efforts and Animal Welfare Programs
"Clemency for Ratchet" Sponsors


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.militaryworkingdogadoptions.com/
As a result of the passage of



H.R. 5314 on 6 Nov 2000,



civilians can adopt a retiring



Military Working Dog! These 



wonderful animals can now



have a well-deserved 



retirement with a loving family.



Check out how you can add a 



most deserving Veteran to



your family!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I wonder if the food cost per month is estimated correctly. I have the feeling that those are costs for 2-3 months. I cannot imagine a bag+ of dry food costing $280.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

This poor guy.... if the food they are feeding is Science Diet Ultra ZD... I was paying around $66.00 for an 18lb bag. My dog was eating close to 6 cups a day... no fat in this food at all.

Tanja


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but when Hans was listed on the forum with PF, they were able to be corrected by diet and he did not even need the medication. right? I just wanted to add that may or may not be possible for Alan.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

I had this cross posted on the Yahoo PF board also. He is such a great looking guy.

ML


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

He went to war for us and he should be treated better then this.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kathybHe went to war for us and he should be treated better then this.


Exactly. Mike and I are disgusted. Unfortunately, human veterans arent treated much better at times either


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I got a message that someone from IL is flying to VA next week to pick Alan up and take him to his new forever home. The paperwork has been submitted and hopefully it will be approved. Please keep your fingers crossed for Alan and his new dad.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

oh wow, that is great news! Can you keep us updated?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDI got a message that someone from IL is flying to VA next week to pick Alan up and take him to his new forever home. The paperwork has been submitted and hopefully it will be approved. Please keep your fingers crossed for Alan and his new dad.


THANK YOU for letting us know. This made my day!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I will try to confirm this next week - the e-mail sounded as if they were pretty sure.
I am thrilled that things are working out. I think that retired military and working dogs deserve special honors and care.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Agreed Rebel-


----------

